# Th.M at PRTS



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 7, 2010)

I had planned on beginning work on the Th.M last summer and after what seems like an eternity and many stumbles, false starts, and chasm jumping I will finally be able to start my Th.M work at PRTS. 



My first course is Puritan Theology in New England taught by Cornelius Pronk.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (May 7, 2010)

Probably the best for studying puritanism. God bless your studies!


----------



## dannyhyde (May 7, 2010)

Graduating next Friday, myself!


----------



## Berean (May 7, 2010)

I'm happy for you, Ben, and wish you well. Praying for your studies.


----------



## Wayne (May 7, 2010)

dannyhyde said:


> Graduating next Friday, myself!


 
Timed that well, you did! Pack up and clear out before Glaser hits town.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 7, 2010)

Enjoy! Is the ThM degree resident, modular, online, or what? (In short: Will this require you to relocate your family?)


----------



## dannyhyde (May 7, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Enjoy! Is the ThM degree resident, modular, online, or what? (In short: Will this require you to relocate your family?)



You can relocate if you wish, but PRTS' ThM is geared for busy pastors...one half of the required courses (4 of 8) are able to be taken via distance.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 7, 2010)

dannyhyde said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy! Is the ThM degree resident, modular, online, or what? (In short: Will this require you to relocate your family?)
> ...



Sooooo.... 4 of them have to be taken in residence? Which means that a student has to move to Grand Rapids for a semester or two?


----------



## kvanlaan (May 7, 2010)

> My first course is Puritan Theology in New England taught by Cornelius Pronk.



Excellent. He's great. I saw him not a few months ago here. He used to pastor in St George FRC.


----------



## dannyhyde (May 7, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> dannyhyde said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...


 
To clarify, the ThM courses are one-week modules (M-Fri), so you can travel for a week, then return home.


----------



## jawyman (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to PRTS and GR brother. I look forward to meeting another member of the PB as well as gaining a new brother at seminary.


----------



## dudley (May 7, 2010)

God Bless you and your studies at the Puritan Reformed Thelogical Seminary. If I were younger or had come to the Reformed faith when I was younger I think I would have liked to become a Reformed minister.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 7, 2010)

dannyhyde said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > dannyhyde said:
> ...


 
Whew! Thank you for that important clarification - so with that clarification in mind... as I understand it, half of the courses can be taken via distance ed, and the other half by modular format. Correct?


----------



## DMcFadden (May 7, 2010)

I am sooooooooooo jealous! Beeke alone would be worth the pilgrimage to the American Geneva.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 7, 2010)

As Rev. Hyde noted I am only required to take some of the courses modularly and in residence, which I probably will not be able to do till after the new Glaser kid arrives in November. 

Looking very much forward to this opportunity. Thanks all!


----------



## dannyhyde (May 8, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> dannyhyde said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...


 
Yes.


----------



## Andres (May 8, 2010)

Congratulations Ben and congratulations Rev Hyde.


----------



## JOwen (May 8, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I had planned on beginning work on the Th.M last summer and after what seems like an eternity and many stumbles, false starts, and chasm jumping I will finally be able to start my Th.M work at PRTS.
> 
> 
> 
> My first course is Puritan Theology in New England taught by Cornelius Pronk.



I'm enrolled at PRTS as a TH.M student as well. I'm also taking the same course you are, but I will be doing it from a distance. I have taken once course (also by Pronk) on campus. He is a fine teacher. Once we make the move to our new congregation in New Jersey (DV in August) and have had a chance to settle in, I hope to move full steam ahead and complete my program. Benjamin, have you chosen a thesis?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 8, 2010)

So how long does it take to complete the ThM? I mean can you take more than one class at a time?


----------



## dannyhyde (May 8, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> So how long does it take to complete the ThM? I mean can you take more than one class at a time?


 
Courses are offered year-round on campus. As well, you can do the distance courses (listen to audio, do the reading, dialog with the prof, write a paper) anytime.

I took 2 1/2 years to complete the degree, which was a good pace for a busy pastor who does not live in Grand Rapids. Here's the schedule I completed, FYI:

Sept. 2007—Early English Non-Conformity (Robert Oliver, distance)
Jan. 2008—Lutheran Orthodoxy (Robert Kolb, campus)
Mar. 2008—Reformation Forerunners (Carl Trueman, campus)
Sept. 2008—Reformed Liturgics (Pieter VanderMeyden, distance)
Jan. 2009—Preaching & Special Services (Joel Beeke, distance)
May 2009—Netherlands Reformation (Robert Godfrey, campus) and Westminster Assembly (Sinclair Ferguson, campus)
Sept. 2009—Theology of John Owen (Derek Thomas, distance)
Jan. 2010–May 2010—Thesis writing


----------



## E.A. Henes (May 18, 2010)

Danny, 

Congratulations on completing. I am about half-way through the program there...working on finishing my 4th class. So far I have really enjoyed being able to study on the campus with the faculty (residential and visiting). 

What was your area of research? What did you write your thesis on?

Blessings,

Everett
sDg

Pastor
Hillsdale Orthodox Presbyterian Church
Hillsdale, Michigan


----------



## dannyhyde (May 19, 2010)

E.A. Henes said:


> What was your area of research? What did you write your thesis on?



"Of Great Importance and of High Concernment: The Liturgical Theology of John Owen (1616–1683)."


----------

